# Phobias



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you have any phobias? If not full-blown phobias, then how about just some strong fears?

I don't know if I have any phobias exactly, perhaps aside from the fears and worries associated with social anxiety disorder. But aside from that, I would go with heights:










Okay, so this is a picture of a guy bolting beams during the construction of the Empire State Building. He looks pretty high up. How the hell does he look so relaxed? Is he even attached to any type of safety device? I don't see one. My stomach rolls and knots up just fathoming how high up he must be. That's intense. How could that not elicit pure terror in someone?


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Frogs! A hhh!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

sisnerozt said:


> Frogs! A hhh!!!!


Why frogs? What is it about them?


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Why frogs? What is it about them?


.....they are slimy and they JUMP...when they Jump I jump..must trigger my ptsd...oh I forgot to mention June bugs...oh my goodness...those both freak me OUT!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

sisnerozt said:


> .....they are slimy and they JUMP...when they Jump I jump..must trigger my ptsd...oh I forgot to mention June bugs...oh my goodness...those both freak me OUT!


Have you tried kissing one? Might get yourself a prince... or a case of warts. Your gamble. :laughing:


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Have you tried kissing one? Might get yourself a prince... or a case of warts. Your gamble. :laughing:


I needed that laugh....man i wish it was a prince...LOL..


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

sisnerozt said:


> I needed that laugh....man i wish it was a prince...LOL..


You thought that was funny? Maybe this will make you feel better about our croaking reptilian friends:


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You thought that was funny? Maybe this will make you feel better about our croaking reptilian friends:


oh my just the sight of that thing....ahhhhh...but you're great.....ive gotta add you.;]


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

So I take it you passed on dissecting a frog in biology class?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Reptiles don't bother me, I know a lot of people hate snakes and even venomous ones don't really scare me.

But anything with more than four legs creep me out. Especially spiders, I am absolutely terrified of spiders, roaches, milli/centipedes....I see one, I will run and jump up on something to get somewhere ''safe''. With a huge wad of toiletpaper/papertowel I can usually squash the little spiders we get around here, all while acting like a scared little girl and squirming holding the wad out away from me while running to nearest place of disposal. Then for a few minutes after that I can't help but do the occasional squirm as the image of it pops back into my mind.

Just really glad we don't get the big hairy ones around here or I would really freak. Wouldn't even be able to kill em with a boot, I would just hightail it out of the house and sleep in the car. Even as writing this I had to pull my feet up under me off the floor.


<----Textbook case of arachnophobia right here.


ps. I believe it stems from being bitten by a caterpillar as a kid back when I didn't really have this fear, and also from watching the movie ''Arachnophobia" one too many times as a child....I couldn't watch that movie nowadays.


----------



## BearyDiverse (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm afraid of heights. Para-sailing terrified me. But, I don't mind flying in airplanes or climbing mountains.

This...is my nightmare (it may seem boring, but just keep watching. Nightmare.)
So I'm with ya on that one @*Monsieur Melancholy*


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think it's a phobia or a fear, but I have a strong repulsion to lots of small holes close together. sifansdfajl It freaks me out so badly! I cringe all the time. Even when I force myself to look at it, thinking I could rid myself of the disgust factor, it doesn't go away. Small holes like on barnacles, wet sand on the beach, bubble imprints on eggs, those insects or bugs that dig a hole in your skin and lives there. Yes, _ESPECIALLY_ small holes with something in or coming out of them! What the eff?? >_<


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Heights give me vertigo; just like in the movie; being blown up in a bus and, flocks of birds... damm you Hitchcock, damm you.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

treeghost said:


> I don't think it's a phobia or a fear, but I have a strong repulsion to lots of small holes close together. sifansdfajl It freaks me out so badly! I cringe all the time. Even when I force myself to look at it, thinking I could rid myself of the disgust factor, it doesn't go away. Small holes like on barnacles, wet sand on the beach, bubble imprints on eggs, those insects or bugs that dig a hole in your skin and lives there. Yes, _ESPECIALLY_ small holes with something in or coming out of them! What the eff?? >_<


What about Swiss cheese? Same kind of deal or is that different?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

BearyDiverse said:


> I'm afraid of heights. Para-sailing terrified me. But, I don't mind flying in airplanes or climbing mountains.
> 
> This...is my nightmare (it may seem boring, but just keep watching. Nightmare.)
> So I'm with ya on that one @*Monsieur Melancholy*


That's terrifying. I could feel the blood rushing to my feet just watching that. I hate how that camera swings back and forth from looking forward to looking down. Enough to make your stomach roll. Who the hell wants to work those jobs?


----------



## BearyDiverse (Mar 13, 2013)

...sounds like you had the same reaction to it like I did. Misery loves company. haha

You know, they probably make a heck of a lot of money changing a light bulb, the problem is, I'd never collect. I'd be stuck to the rail frozen in fear.

So...the best I can tell, only someone who wants to die, would take that job.





Monsieur Melancholy said:


> That's terrifying. I could feel the blood rushing to my feet just watching that. I hate how that camera swings back and forth from looking forward to looking down. Enough to make your stomach roll. Who the hell wants to work those jobs?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Trypophobia (Symetric holes. Makes my skin crawl and itch like a bitch)
Social Phobia
Anarchophobia (Fcking spiders eyes slightly trigger my trypophobia!!! :O)
Entomophobia (insects)
Acrophobia (heights)
Claustrophobia

Some say phobia's are reminiscence of past life traumas causing death.

This means 
I died falling from a high place (atleast the belly sensation was fun)
I was killed in a cave in (nightmares about this quite frequently)
I was thrown in a cage filled with poisonous insects and spiders (damn you Ceasar!)
I was chased by a mob who thought I was a witch and killed me? lol
I somehow died in a situation involving a cheese rasp? wut.

:3


----------



## treeghost (Apr 2, 2011)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> What about Swiss cheese? Same kind of deal or is that different?


Hm. Never thought about that. I think it depends on the cheese. I feel weirder with smaller holes though.


----------



## HouseOfFlux (May 18, 2013)

Spiders.
Being buried alive.
Lifts (or "elevators")

This last one is particularly interesting to me, as it never really manifested itself until I started having monthly, recurring dreams about being in lifts whose brakes failed resulting in them plummeting downward. Often, if the dream becomes lucid i.e. I become aware I'm in the dream halfway through, what was previously a dream turns into a nightmare - the lift falls.

Before I ever had these dreams I was pretty impartial to getting in lifts, so I dunno, any of you budding dream analysts wanna get on this one? XD


----------



## RALxo (May 22, 2013)

I'm not really "scared" of nonis, but when I see one, I can't stop looking in disgust and I just want to smash it against a wall.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Centipedes, millipedes, big caterpillars, slugs, worms, and any other creepy crawlers.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Hemophobia is my biggest one, though I do have a few others.


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> So I take it you passed on dissecting a frog in biology class?


...no actually i did dissect a frog...and i cringed but i made a good grade...oh and i forgot to mention when my daughter was younger she was terrified of toilets...as a matter of fact she was in Arbys once and had to flush the toilet and came out and was Pale white. It was years before she got over it. Strange.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

BearyDiverse said:


> I'm afraid of heights. Para-sailing terrified me. But, I don't mind flying in airplanes or climbing mountains.
> 
> This...is my nightmare (it may seem boring, but just keep watching. Nightmare.)
> So I'm with ya on that one @*Monsieur Melancholy*


No, not boring, I get it! My nightmares are filled with things like this, in fact, I had another one last night.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Mu'Amon said:


> Trypophobia (Symetric holes. Makes my skin crawl and itch like a bitch)
> Social Phobia
> Anarchophobia (Fcking spiders eyes slightly trigger my trypophobia!!! :O)
> Entomophobia (insects)
> ...


 I have all those except fear of insects.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You thought that was funny? Maybe this will make you feel better about our croaking reptilian friends:


I love that picture! Actually, i've seen a handful of frogs looking curiously human -like. i like frogs either way. We actually have 6 different kinds of tadpoles in pond- like aquarium


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I don't like heights or walking across bridges. I have a fear that the bridge I'm on will just collapse underneath my feet. It's been really terrifying getting home this year ,because work scheduled me till closing on Sunday Night, and I have to take this bus to this metro station and the station is over I-66, anD I have to take some deep breaths and get on with it.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

I have a huge fear of aging! when I was 12 I didn't want to become a teenager, when I was a teenager I didn't want to turn 20, every year after that bummed me out and I felt like life was flying by without me ever feeling ready or accomplished as I wanted to be. Turning 30 sucked! My Sister said I have a mid- life crisis every year- lol! Funny, because I'm still a bit of a ways- off from mid-life!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

MelBel said:


> I have a huge fear of aging! when I was 12 I didn't want to become a teenager, when I was a teenager I didn't want to turn 20, every year after that bummed me out and I felt like life was flying by without me ever feeling ready or accomplished as I wanted to be. Turning 30 sucked! My Sister said I have a mid- life crisis every year- lol! Funny, because I'm still a bit of a ways- off from mid-life!


I know just how you feel. I think it first started with me on my thirteenth birthday. I clearly remember thinking to myself that the next year I would be turning fourteen. That number seemed like a bit of a big dip for some reason. It happened again the summer I was sixteen and I came to the realization that seventeen was approaching. That seemed to be another jump for me at the time. I hate how my age keeps going up. Stay still, would ya?


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I know just how you feel. I think it first started with me on my thirteenth birthday. I clearly remember thinking to myself that the next year I would be turning fourteen. That number seemed like a bit of a big dip for some reason. It happened again the summer I was sixteen and I came to the realization that seventeen was approaching. That seemed to be another jump for me at the time. I hate how my age keeps going up. Stay still, would ya?


It is amazing for me to meet another who understands my feelings on that! Thank you! 12 turning 13, 13 turning 14, and on and on, I dreaded it too! I hate my age going up so much, also, and it just happens so quickly! You don't get a chance to even get used to your own age before it goes up again. It's a nightmare because time, of course, is going to keep doing this to us until it makes us old, no stopping it! I think it effects us because we have such a zest for life that we just can't get enough real living into our life fast enough.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

MelBel said:


> It is amazing for me to meet another who understands my feelings on that! Thank you! 12 turning 13, 13 turning 14, and on and on, I dreaded it too! I hate my age going up so much, also, and it just happens so quickly! You don't get a chance to even get used to your own age before it goes up again. It's a nightmare because time, of course, is going to keep doing this to us until it makes us old, no stopping it! I think it effects us because we have such a zest for life that we just can't get enough real living into our life fast enough.


It ain't the amount of years in your life, homie, it's the amount of life in your years. roud:


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> It ain't the amount of years in your life, homie, it's the amount of life in your years. roud:


There we go! That's a great mantra! (And I'm a Homiette) :happy:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

MelBel said:


> There we go! That's a great mantra! (And I'm a Homiette) :happy:


Right, right. Don't mind me, I'm trying to bulk up on my street cred since one of my threads got trolled by some buster. :laughing:

Homiette it is.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Right, right. Don't mind me, I'm trying to bulk up on my street cred since one of my threads got trolled by some buster. :laughing:
> 
> Homiette it is.



I get it! When you're a guy talking about fears and phobias, you gottta balance it off with a bit of edge. :laughing:



Sincerely, Homietta


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

MelBel said:


> I get it! When you're a guy talking about fears and phobias, you gottta balance it off with a bit of edge. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely, Homietta


Haha, for real. I'm hardly edgy though. I'm so soft I make Mister Rogers look like G.G. Allin.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Haha, for real. I'm hardly edgy though. I'm so soft I make Mister Rogers look like G.G. Allin.


LOL! :laughing: Youre funny! I'm glad I crossed paths with you


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm semi-claustrophobic... I don't like cramped elevators or really small elevators. If lots of people pile on the elevator after I've entered, I'll impulsively run out of it at the last second before the doors shut and wait to use it by myself or with a few people only. :laughing:


I have some other phobias but lets just share one neurotic thing at a time.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

MelBel said:


> LOL! :laughing: Youre funny! I'm glad I crossed paths with you


Aw, thanks.

Back on thread topic however, I used to have a fear of girls named Phoebe. It was a bad case of Phoebephobia.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha
I have a phobia of needles! This is the only quirky phobia that i have.
Arachnophobia (coz who's not afraid of spiders?!)
Nearly all insects, the more the legs the scarier :angry:!

I'm with the theories that suggest that phobias are embedded in our collective consciousness and triggered by childhood events. I heard over exposure can make you get over your phobias, I'm not sure my heart can handle it though!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

kareem said:


> I heard over exposure can make you get over your phobias, I'm not sure my heart can handle it though!


So what does that say for homophobia? :dry:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

BlondesPreferred said:


> I have this weird phobia called trypophobia, also known as repetitive pattern phobia. I can't stand things such as beehives, or any patterns of holes, bumps, etc... It makes me sick and angry at the same time, lol! I am grossed out just thinking about this, haha :laughing: My real-life sister, @_This Kingdom by the Sea_, has this too oddly enough.


How would looking through a kaleidoscope make you feel?


----------



## Kahurple (May 27, 2013)

Roaches and wasps. Got stung by a yellow jacket as a kid, and roaches are either small and disgusting (German) or huge, seemingly slow moving (until you try to kill it) that seemingly pop up out of nowhere. As an added bonus, the large ones fly where I live. Oh joy!


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

Heights, and things flying towards my eyes really fast.


----------



## Imverypunny (Jul 2, 2013)

being in open ocean water at night.....everything feels so blank


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Legit phobias? I have 2.

*"The fear of arachnids"*
Due to a really... REALLY... (*shudders*) bad experience in my youth, and many other reinforcing experiences since then, I'm officially terrified by any eight-legged creeper. I can't even bring myself to squish tiny house spiders because the fear is so penetrating. I'll kill any other bug, but I've turned my wife into the official spider eliminator.


*"The fear of someone hiding behind a shower curtain"*
This is an interesting one. It's a serious one. When I was a lot younger, I used to hide behind the shower curtains all the time waiting for someone to come into the bathroom, and then I'd jump out and scare the bujeebus out of them. I did this so much that at one point I was afraid of being retaliated against in the same manner. Slowly but surely over the years I've become increasingly terrified that someone is actually going to be waiting behind the curtain for me.

It's now so bad that I make it a rule in this house that all shower curtains must be open, and if it's not, I make someone open it. If there's nobody to open it, I have severe anxiety panic. I've actually drawn my gun on a shower before when I was home by myself and the curtain was closed because I knew it wasn't supposed to be closed.

Yeah I have issues.




Also, my wife is terrified to death by birds. I find it hilarious.


----------



## BoPeep (Jul 5, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> How would looking through a kaleidoscope make you feel?


Oddly enough a kaleidoscope is fine, it doesn't really bother me at all. What really gets to me is organic patterns, like things that happen naturally. Like, for example, cracked earth in the desert. Ugh, so gross! Lol! Must be the fact that kaleidoscopes are artificial and kinda pretty, haha.


----------



## Outside_The_Box (Apr 17, 2013)

jdstankosky said:


> Legit phobias? I have 2.
> 
> *"The fear of arachnids"*
> Due to a really... REALLY... (*shudders*) bad experience in my youth, and many other reinforcing experiences since then, I'm officially terrified by any eight-legged creeper. I can't even bring myself to squish tiny house spiders because the fear is so penetrating. I'll kill any other bug, but I've turned my wife into the official spider eliminator.


Use a fly swatter and then vacuum up its carcass with a dust buster. 




> *"The fear of someone hiding behind a shower curtain"*
> This is an interesting one. It's a serious one. When I was a lot younger, I used to hide behind the shower curtains all the time waiting for someone to come into the bathroom, and then I'd jump out and scare the bujeebus out of them. I did this so much that at one point I was afraid of being retaliated against in the same manner. Slowly but surely over the years I've become increasingly terrified that someone is actually going to be waiting behind the curtain for me.
> 
> It's now so bad that I make it a rule in this house that all shower curtains must be open, and if it's not, I make someone open it. If there's nobody to open it, I have severe anxiety panic. I've actually drawn my gun on a shower before when I was home by myself and the curtain was closed because I knew it wasn't supposed to be closed.


Just buy some clear shower curtains.


----------



## MelBel (May 25, 2013)

Manifestation said:


> Sometimes I have this overwhelming, disturbing vision of my achilles tendon being severed with a razor blade.... or my knuckles being scraped on glass. Broken windshields drive me crazy! I can't help but envision myself forming a fist, and sliding my knuckles into the crevice of the broken glass.... eh..... *massages knuckles rigorously*


Pet Cemetary gave you the first fear I think. It was a horrifying scene!


----------



## Cathartes (Jul 8, 2013)

Arachnophobia and trypophobia, for me.


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Butter and margarine.

It's a little fucked up.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Elements 

Anything that deals with elements (fire, water). I'm shit scared when elements are involved like burning fire, drowning, swimming, earthquake, flood, flashfloods, storms, lightning, electricity.

Some animals

I'm afraid of large spiders. (I don't mind tiny spiders and daddy-long-legs, just the large one makes me cringe).
Snakes (Arrrghh! I don't even want to mention it. I can't stand to look even at a snakes' pictures. Warning: Don't copy-paste a snake picture).
Earthworms (anything that are long, slimy, and crawling, creeps the hell out of me!)
Frogs (not really afraid but it's disgusting to death. I can't stand to look at the jumping, yucky, full of warts, slimy frog with an annoying sound)

Social Phobia

self-explanatory


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

In relation to social phobia, I definitely have an unhealthy fear of being gossiped about in my absence.

It's pretty much my Kryptonite.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I used to be absolutely terrible with blood, it's not so bad nowadays but it still gets my heart racing and breathing heavy.

It's pretty ironic seeing as I enjoy writing bloody violence and death scenes.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't like belly buttons and microwaves, surprises freak me out, sometimes enclosed spaces, when I was younger: toilets. Also people somewhat. I'm not a fan of public pools or spiders crawling on me while I'm sleeping.


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Phobias... I'm deathly afraid of spiders (and bugs in general I suppose). I can just about keep calm if there's a really, really small one on the wall beside me. But those ones with long spindly legs (regardless of whether they fly or not) will make me hide under the covers. If it's the other side of the room from me, fine. But if I'm in bed and it's flying around my head or crawling around next to me, I will literally leave the room and find somewhere else to sleep (or not sleep at all).
Also mortified of being rejected, embarrassed or judged. To the point where I have a severe social anxiety, which leaves me unable to leave the house without shadowing my face with a hood or cap most days. If I need to go out to walk our dog (I do the evening runs), I go out at night so less people can see me. It makes interviews basically impossible for me; I genuinely feel ill at the thought of my upcoming college one on the 24th.

Now... skeletons. On a tv show once, one fell out of a closet unexpectedly, and I literally _threw_ the plate of biscuits I was holding in the air. xD I think I'm okay with unmoving skeletons (that sounds so odd when you think about it, as most are) but they still make me unsettled and fairly distressed when looking at them. Yet animated/mobile ones (be it in a fantasy RPG, random videogame, movie, tv show) freak me the hell out. I vaguely remember the ending of one of the Indiana Jones films where the guy had like all his skin tore from him or something? Something to do with a goblet/chalice maybe. I dunno, but the angry, living skeleton that remained for a few seconds made me scream, hide behind a cushion and affected me mentally for the entire evening. :bored:

I'd say those are the only ones that I can't deal with.

... Oh, and not being able to breathe easily. But I'd be surprised if most people didn't have some sort of anxiety/panic when that happens.


----------



## Clarissa (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm fucking terrified of butterflies.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

When I was a kid:

*Cobwebs/spiderwebs.* Running into one was terrifying.

*Mr. Clean. *Intimidating muscly-armed man was more than enough to keep me from snooping in the cupboards.
*
Walking dolls. *Let's just say my older sister had one, and she basically traumatized me with it.
*
Al Eisen. *The guy in the 2000 Flushes commercials. For some reason he scared the living daylights out of me and I would run as far away from the television screen as I possibly could whenever he would pop up for a commercial. Observe:






That mother-f***er was terrifying. He looks like a psychopath that lives in your bathroom.


----------



## Clarissa (Jul 13, 2013)

From somebody who's terrified of butterflies - I laughed at your last fear. I'm sorry. x)


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Clarissa said:


> From somebody who's terrified of butterflies - I laughed at your last fear. I'm sorry. x)


It's meant to be laughed at. I find it funny myself honestly.

But when you're like six years old and you see that dude with that psychopathic look in his eyes on the screen, shoving a toilet bowl cleaner in your face... it's intimidating.


----------

